# [RISOLTO-SOLVED]Wireless broadcom modulo WL

## primax

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di gentoo

dopo avere installato xorg e gnome vorrei anche far funzionare la mia periferica wireless.

Dando 

```
emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta
```

 mi da questo:

```
Titanium ~ # emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-wireless/broadcom-sta" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

A copy of the 'Broadcom' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/Broadcom'.

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r1::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s))

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.111::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s))

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Ho provato con 

```
emerge --autounmask net-wireless/broadcom-sta
```

 ma niente...

```
Titanium ~ # emerge --autounmask net-wireless/broadcom-sta

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by net-wireless/broadcom-sta (argument)

>=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2 ~amd64

The following license changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by net-wireless/broadcom-sta (argument)

>=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2 Broadcom

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

allora ho cercato sul forum, e ho visto che bisognava aggiungere i pacchetti che volevo smascherare a ~/package.unmask ed a  ~/package.keywords... ma non funziona...a questo punto vi posto gli output e mi dite se ho fatto giusto...oppure dove sbaglio.

```
Titanium ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.unmask 

#required by net-wireless/broadcom-sta (argument)

=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r1 Broadcom license(s)

Titanium ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

#required by net-wireless/broadcom-sta (argument)

=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r1 ~amd64
```

Vi ringrazio in anticipo, spero che riusciremo a risolvere questo problema. Grazie

----------

## k01

emerge --autounmask-write net-wireless/broadcom-sta

seguito da:

etc-update

che ti chiederà cosa fare dei nuovi file, scegli l'opzione -5

e infine puoi dare:

emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta

----------

## primax

Ciao Extremer, grazie per l'aiuto

Allora ho dato il primo comando...ma non è cambiato niente...ecco l'output

```
Titanium ~ # emerge --autounmask-write net-wireless/broadcom-sta 

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-wireless/broadcom-sta" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

A copy of the 'Broadcom' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/Broadcom'.

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r1::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.111::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s), ~amd64 keyword)

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s))

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

che problema potrebbe essere?

----------

## k01

aggiungi ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" a /etc/make.conf per accettare automaticamente qualsiasi licenza futura

inoltre già che ci siamo:

 *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items

 

eselect news list per elencare le news

eselect news read X dove X è il numero nell'elenco per leggerle

----------

## primax

Ok adesso sembra funzionare per quanto riguarda lo smascheramento...ma poi mi da degli errori:

```
Titanium ~ # emerge --autounmask-write net-wireless/broadcom-sta 

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1

!!! net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'

 * The following are listed in SRC_URI for broadcom-sta:

 *    x86?

 *    (

 *    http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

 *    )

 *    amd64?

 *    (

 *    http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_64-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

 *    )

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1/temp/build.log'

 * The following are listed in SRC_URI for broadcom-sta:

 *    x86?

 *    (

 *    http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

 *    )

 *    amd64?

 *    (

 *    http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_64-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

 *    )
```

Devo scaricare il pacchetto dal sito di portage ed installarlo oppure si può risolvere in qualche modo?

----------

## k01

devi scaricarlo dal sito della broadcom, e copiarlo in /usr/portage/distfiles/

----------

## primax

il problema è che sul sito della broadcom non c'è niente...e se c'è non lo trovo perchè il sito è fatto malissimo

comunque grazie ti farò sapere sei stato veramente gentile  :Smile: 

----------

## primax

ecco ho trovato i driver...li ho scaricati e li ho messo dove hai detto tu ma niente...emerge tenta sempre di scaricarli...non posso in qualche modo dirgli che li ho scaricati e che deve guardare in quella cartella?

----------

## darkmanPPT

non so, fossi in te fare le cose passo passo.

smascherati il pacchetto.

invece di farlo fare ad emerge in fase di installazione/compilazione/cheè, fallo prima.

io uso il programma autounmask. installatelo oppure usa la versione normale di broadcom-sta.

ce ne è una non mascherata.

detto tra noi, il sistema ti sta installando la versione "stabile" del pacchetto. dunque, l'opzione per smascherare i pacchetti non ti serve.

dopodichè richiama emerge <pacchetto> e vedi se ti da problemi.

----------

## k01

il file scaricato deve avere lo stesso nome, lui sta cercando: hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz, se il nome del file è diverso probabilmente è sbagliato.

dal momento che stai incontrando tutti questi problemi mi sorge un dubbio, hai controllato che il supporto alla tua scheda wireless non sia già incluso nativamente nel kernel?

----------

## primax

ciao Darkman grazie anche te per l'aiuto comunque i pacchetti a me li da tutti mascherati...mi spieghi bene cosa fare? per sono abbastanza confuso...

si si ho controllato e non è incluso...infatti anche su debian e ubuntu lo dovuto installare apparte

----------

## primax

Guarda tu stesso extremer[url] http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php[/url]  ci sono solo questi...

----------

## primax

Allora ho risolto con il metodo di Darkman

```
emerge autounmask

autounmask net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1

emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta
```

Grazie mille a tutti siete stati veramente disponibili.

----------

